# Shuang Ma Chinese bike



## Zephyr (Apr 12, 2012)

I acquired a Shuang Ma motor bike the other day. No idea what year is it. It's a 29cc friction 2 stroke motor. I have the manuals one in chinese and the other in english. It's very detailed.
I gave it a try and it's fun to ride. You get a lot of looks too!


----------



## Zephyr (Apr 12, 2012)

more pictures


----------



## Zephyr (Apr 12, 2012)

and more with 2 of the trip I made with it.


----------

